# Seerosen im Winter



## isharkxli (22. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 4 wunderbare Seerosen (eingepflanzt in Körben) im Teich.
Heute habe ich alle alten Blätter entfernt und festgestellt, dass eine Seerose noch voll im Saft ist und alle Blätter super aussehen. 
Die anderen 3 Seerosen haben nur noch an der Wurzel ganz viele kleine Blätter ausgebildet. Die Schwimmblätter waren schon fleckig und am abfaulen.

Gibt es Seerosen die im Winter ihre Blätter behalten?

Ich habe Alle Seerosen in die tiefste Stelle des Teiches gesetzt und bin nun gespannt wie lange die eine Seerose die Blätter noch behält. 

Wie sieht's bei Euch aus?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Moonlight (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen im Winter*

Meine Seerosen stehen in ca. 60cm Tiefe und haben keine Blätter mehr.

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen im Winter*

Hallo ixsharkli...,
meine Seerosen behalten ihre Blätter auch. Sogar Knospen bleiben stehen. Je nach Wassertemperatur wachsen sie nicht mehr weiter. Im Frühjahr, wenn das Wasser wieder wärmer ist, sterben die Blätter dann ab.
Das scheint je nach Art also recht unterschiedlich zu sein.


----------



## isharkxli (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen im Winter*

OK, danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.

Dann wird es wohl daran liegen, dass die eine Rose, besser die kälteren Temperaturen verträgt.
Sie hat auch am schönsten geblüht.


----------



## uwe jur. (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen im Winter*

Ich habe im spät Sommer auch 2 Seerosen in meinem recht neuen Teich gesetzt. Sie stehen in etwa 80 cm Tiefe und haben seit 1 Monat auch keine Blätter mehr. Hoffentlich kommen die im Sommer wieder und die Seerosen sind nicht eingegangen. Bei meinem Schwager sind noch alle Blätter an der Wasseroberfläche. Seine Seerosen sind aber auch schon älter und vielleicht spielt das eine Rolle


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Seerosen im Winter*

Hi,

__ immergrün bleibt hier in Europa keine winterfeste Seerose. Von meinen 4 im Teich hat nur noch die "Chromatella" einige grüne Blätter und treibt auch unterwasser noch etwas. Das liegt hier aber eindeutig an der eingekreuzten gelben tropischen Art, die in der Heimat ne viel längere Wachstumsphase hat. Die kleine weiße Hybride im Flachwasser hat schon Anfang Oktober das Wachstum eingstellt und das Laub angefangen abzuwerfen - da sind nur noch ein paar verottende Rest vorhanden, die rosa und rote fingen Ende Oktober an sich ihres Laubes zu entledigen


----------

